# Marek Piotrowski Warrior



## IcemanSK (Oct 30, 2008)

HBO Poland did a documentary on kickboxing legend Marek Piotrowski a few years ago. I trained with Marek at Superkick Gym in suburban Chicago. Here is the beginning of the story of a warrior in 9 parts. It's in Polish, but there are interviews in English with Rick Roufus, Benny Urquidez, Don Wilson, & other notable kickboxers. If anyone can translate this, I'd be most grateful!!!!!


----------

